# New Gaming PC randomly freezes/have lag spikes



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

hi, recently i just built my own new gaming PC. but just when i started playing my first game the PC is always freezing up for a split second every 10-15seconds or so. its really annoying and i dont know any solutions around it ..

the specs are:

Windows 7 ultimate 64bit
Intel core i7 sandybridge 2600k 
8gb vengeance corsair RAM
750W corsair tx750 PSU
MSI P67-Gd55 motherboard
1TB western cavier HDD
nvidia GTX 560Ti GPU
*no speakers, just JVC headphones

*also my harddrive isnt really attached to the case, its in the hardrive slot but not screwed on because i got no screw that's long enough to hold it in place. but apart from that its sitting nicely and tightly or is that the problem?

my monitor is: AOC 23" e2343F model @ 1920 X 1080 resolution

my drivers are all up to date and everything.

thx for reading and i really hope you can help  im new here too 

gundam


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Specs of the RAM?
Try using one stick of RAM at a time.


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

hi, thx for replying and sorry for the late reply. 

my RAM is 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit. 

1600Mhz RAM speed, CAS 9-9-9-24 Timings, 1.5v VDIMM.

do you think i might of inserted the RAM in the wrong place in the motherboard? my motherboard is a MSI P67-GD55 and both 4gb rams are in the blue slot each.

i just ran a memory test in BIOS and it said it passed.

gundam


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you run MemTest on one stick at a time and let it make several passes?
The two blue slots "should" be correct. Your Mobo manual has that info.
Have you tried using one stick of RAM? Problems with 4GB sticks are still not uncommon.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does the bios list for cpu temp and the 12v line voltage


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

@Tyree: ill try the memtest later. i dont think my RAM is faulty because its quite new. but ill give it a try

@dai: just checked the BIOS and the CPU temp is 42-43degrees (mostly 42) and my 12v line voltage is 12.144V.

also my DRAM Voltage is constantly jumping from 1.488V to 1.472V and then back again every 2or 3seconds or so. is this normal? or is my RAM really faulty 

again thx for inputs,

gundam


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you getting any errors with any other apps?I would definitely start off by securing your hdd properly,The screws need to be attached especially to a 3.5 hdd


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the voltage range for the ram on the corsair site

then check what it is set at in the bios

the bios may be defaulting to low

see what this lists the ram voltage as

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

hi brobarapas: yeah, i once had some error with iTunes app (it didnt read my ipod etc) so i restarted the PC and it was fixed and never really occured again. i only have like 5apps installed so it isnt much.

@dai: thx for that program. when u say RAM voltage, do u mean DRAM frequency in that program? if so its 665.2Mhz in the memory's tab. just checked the corsair website and it says tested speed is 1333Mhz. would i need to up the Mhz to that number via BIOS?

gundam


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no
voltage range

cheap ram runs at a set voltage

quality ram has voltage that can be adjusted within a certain range which will be listed on the makers site


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

this is what i see in CPU-Z. i also noticed when the PC do suffer a mini freeze, in the task manger performance tab there are high peaks. i take it that that is the lag :/ would reinstalling my windows fix the problem or would it still persist?

also the slot #1 and #3 in the 3rd picture have the same Voltage and numbers


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

omg the system is kind of getting worser now  my PC sometimes freeze for like a whole 10-20seconds and the volume get stucks if u know what i mean. after the 20secs the PC is fine again with the little mini freeze  the PC is new and im beginning to think a hardware is failing maybe


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the voltage is normal no problem there

run this in the tray and see what your temperatures are doing at the time of the freeze


Core Temp


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

my temps on avg are these with or without the lags: (my friend tried helping me fix this issue but he doesnt really know how to. he downlaoded this speedfan program and i thought it would be similar to core temp so i just used this if its ok )










im also wondering when i installed my windows 7 fresh from the CD i didnt really do any windows update at all because i heard they were bad for the PC? so i disabled it and havnt done any windows updated what so ever except the language packs. is that mayb an issue?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no it's not run coretemp

not installing updates is bad advice,run windows update


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

ok here it is:











i just installed all of the windows update which took me like 3hours or so. and im now experiecing more lag spikes than ever.. when i play a game it mostly crashes and makes my PC hang for like 10seconds. then when i quickly check my task manager on perofrmance tab,i see lots of high peaks like the one above :sigh: its really frustrating:sigh::sigh: do you think reinstalling windows will fix the problem? if i leave my pc on for like 30minutes+ theres less of the big lags but still mini ones.

again, really thx u dai and everyone that is trying to help.

gundam


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the temps look fine

boot into safe mode with networking and see how it runs


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

just tried loading core temp in safe mode with networking. it doesnt work :sigh: it says "Driver has failed to load. This program will not continue". 

also on the task manager in safe mode with networking i still see very high peaks in the performance tab. im really tempted to reinstall the windows at this point as i literally tried almost everything. 

oh i forgot to mention, when i first installed windows 7, i downloaded tuneup utilities and that somehow made my pc go a-wire. i.e when i alt tab from my games and tab back in, the sound gets distorted and all shabby etc. so i did a system restore back a few hours before i installed this tuneup utility and it all seemed fine until i started noticing these mini lags occuring here and then. is it maybe a program i currently have installed causing this issue?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run

sfc /scannow


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

sfc /scannow seems fine. it says after the scan: "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in msconfig startup,untick non ms items and see if it runs normally


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

tried disabling everything that loads during startup via the msconfig. the mini freezes still persists .

i did some digging and i found out, could it be my memory (RAM) have bad timings? some memory runs at 1333mhz as an example but some ppl lower it down via the BIOS to 1000mhz ish to fix their lag/freezin problems. do u think it would work for me if i try? my RAM is 1600Mhz though. if all solutions fail i guess reinstalling windows would be my best bet and if it carries on, i guess i would need to take my PC for a check up :/

gundam


----------



## gundam2 (Oct 4, 2011)

oh yh one more thing sorry, i just chcked my BIOS and on the DRAM Frequency it's currently set on auto. when i double click it i have an option of selectin a variety of Mhz and one of them includes 1600MHz. should i change it or leave it as auto?


----------

